# Wintering dry covered tanks outside in winter



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It's too heavy to move and I've got a slight back issue. So moving inside and down a 45 degree bank is not cool with me. I like the outside open spacing but want to know if the tank is dry and covered up (covered to keep rays off it) would it be ok for winter outside?

I was thinking of 2x4'ing the tank on the outside so the wood shield the sun later for my outdoor aquaponics setup and keep the UV off the seals and plastic trim. Just don't have the material or tool to do it just now.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you cover it there should be no issues. Silicone is meant to be durable outside. You can buy a 6' x 8' tarp for a couple of dollars at places like Princess Auto. Dollarama gas 3' x 6' tarps.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You should be alright. Just cover it up to avoid UV damage. I'm not sure how much the cold effects the silicone but I would imagine it is designed like Bill says to withstand temperature variances.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For one winter, I'd say you can get away with it. But I doubt that it will last for a few winter. I have a tank that crack by itself in the one of those freezing night and warm day, and it was in my garage too. It just depends on how good was the silicon job in the first place. But as a rule of thumb, I don't trust tanks that went through the winter out doors. The mess you have to clean up after a busted tank is just not worth it for me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> For one winter, I'd say you can get away with it. But I doubt that it will last for a few winter. I have a tank that crack by itself in the one of those freezing night and warm day, and it was in my garage too. It just depends on how good was the silicon job in the first place. But as a rule of thumb, I don't trust tanks that went through the winter out doors. The mess you have to clean up after a busted tank is just not worth it for me.


Well I'll be draining that 40gal hex tank that is about 80% full right now with rain water and see if I can remove the sand black aquarium sand at the bottom then try store it. I'm hoping I'll be feeling better to errect the greenhouse kit (hobbykit 6'x8') then put the tank inside and covered for winter. Given the comments about the thermos I think I'll use a white trap just to reflect and keep too much absorbed heat on the tank should I get some hot/cold days then the blue tarps which may heat up a bit more.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I had a tank sit uncovered outside all winter last winter that did fine. It only broke eventually when someone smashed it accidentally but this was spring already.


----------

